# Aging Bones using Latex Caulk



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey,
I did a little experiment with some caulk and stain on a bucky bone. I added a little texture to the bone with some latex caulk and then stained it with Minwax stain after it dried. It seems to give the surface some texture and tack.

I used what I had in my garage. Any comments to help improve it are welcome. The lighter color bone does not have any caulk on it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I do the same thing with bluckys. I use latex and stain, normally oak stain. Cherry stain would give you a blood bone look. I can see where the caulk would do the same job and be cheaper. Good idea.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks BD. 

I was looking for a latex alternative for small projects. This was caulk left over from a bathroom repair. The stain was left from another home improvement project. 

I'll probably experiment with it some more..I have a bag of bones to work with. What the heck??!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

o.k. I checked my experiment this morning. I guess because the bones are plastic..they don't realy absorb the stain. I wiped it down some more to get the extra stain off but I think it probably won't cure. Sooooo, do I just seal it with a clear coat? Will that work?
Anybody? anybody?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sure that will work...sometimes it takes a while to dry depending on the humidity and temps
they look good 
I also use the oak stain for stuff, but different color bones is good idea..why not


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Alright, Lilly thanks for that advice.
I'll be more patient..LOL! I'll give it a couple days and see what happens.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice idea HB, and you can get the standard size white paintable caulking gun tubes at Big Lots for $1


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Those look great. Good idea using caulking. I never would of thought of that. When I use to use wood stains I would let them set over night then rub them down with dry dirt (not soil). It took care of the tack and gave them a dug-up look.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Bayou, I'm so glad you posted this. Being relatively new to propping, the idea of using latex always intimidated me. Now I can try it using caulk. Thanks again!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sure thing BadTableManor! I am also afeard of the latex and prop building unknown. 

I checked my stain and shew....it dried. LOL!

Thanks for the tips on the dirt and cheap caulk Vlad and Scourge. I'll post anymore experiments I do with the caulk. If nothing else, we can learn what works and doesn't!

I wasn't even sure this was worth messing with but I had the left overs and a bag of bones to work with so....why not? Didn't cost me anything extra to try.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good deal bayou..glad you waited before wiping it all off.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, I was worried until you told me it would dry.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That caulk definitely adds to it... gives a porous surface for the stain to soak into. On your next bone, do the caulk layer and let it dry, then rub it in spots so it peels off unevenly before staining. The variance in color might give it a nice extra yucky look. like maybe the rats and beetles are still working on the remaining tissue.

D'oh! I just went back and looked at the pic and it looks like you already did that a little bit. Nice.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Revenant,
I spread the caulk on there unevenly to give some "relief" for lack of a better word...so I think that is why the color is varied but I could try to peal some for a different effect.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I am also a chicken at the thought of latex, but this looks pretty cool. 
I might have to put a hurtin' on a blucky first!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL Ishwitch!

I have a Bucky Skull that I started hacking. I may ooze some caulk on it and see what happens. I was thinking of adhering some hose to it then spreading some caulk.

What the heck?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I still haven't had a chance to use this idea, but the key thing to remember about working with caulk and latex, is that you can't make a mistake. If you don't like the end results, it will peel off, or you can add more.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Haunted Bayau, that sounds easy and cheap enough, I have a skelly just sitting there doing nothing, I might give it a shot, thanks for the idea and post!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sure thing, Bethene. I don't know how this will work for large projects but please post if you corpse a skelly with caulk. I am curious to see how it comes out.

I think you are right Vlad. I don't know why I am such a chicken to start new projects.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i've corpsed several blucky's using carpet latex, miniwax stain and panty hose..........they look disgustingly great...........lol

i used http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_02.htm


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Skullandbone has great tutorials. I haven't tried a large project like that yet.


----------

